

Corporate Ethical Leadership App (download me, and/or review our app) - adziki
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.aptima.climate.android
My company has been working on ethical leadership training, and has released an app for Android, iPhone and Blackberry which is a quick reference handbook for ethical climate setting.   Even if you don't download the app, we'd love to get your feedback on the app descriptions, and any questions you have about what it offers.
iPhone: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/climate/id437880907?mt=8&#38;ls=1#
Blackberry: http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/44596?lang=en
======
adziki
My company has been working on ethical leadership training, and has released
an app for Android, iPhone and Blackberry which is a quick reference handbook
for ethical climate setting. Even if you don't download the app, we'd love to
get your feedback on the app descriptions, and any questions you have about
what it offers. iPhone:
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/climate/id437880907?mt=8&...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/climate/id437880907?mt=8&ls=1#)
Blackberry:
[http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/44596?lang=e...](http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/44596?lang=en)

